# King lures



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey guys I just picked up a handful of the large yozuri Crystal minnows that were on sale at 7.99 and was wondering when is the best time to throw lures for kings on the pensacola and navarre pier as my goal is to get one on a lure this year.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Whenever kings are around is a good time to throw a lure. I use diamond jigs to catch them and fish mostly late afternoons/evenings. May and June are usually good months. They should be showing up in good numbers soon.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just an ol frozen cigar with a treble hook in the head will also work just fine on the pier for King when they are there.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

so apparently they are just HUNGRY!


----------

